# Visa madness :S



## Bombayelectric (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello.
I have been offered a job by a large design studio in Vancouver and am looking into getting a temporary visa. I would intend to stay there for at least a year. I am English, degree educated and speak basic French so hopefully this would help. I would also like for my girlfriend to join me in Vancouver. She does not have a job offer but would not need to work initialy.The only problem is I don't even know where to start with the application process! Iv looked online but it isnt very clear so any help or advice would be most appreciated. Thank you


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

cic.gc.ca is the answer to your querry. You may find each and every step you need to know regading your visa process. Hopefully it will work for you.

Thanks.


----------

